# Hummingbird 140C Fishin Buddy



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a Hummingbird Fishin' Buddy, the 140C.

Any comments?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Have one now, that is what I use on the tube. Decent unit very portable for the scadden not sure I trust it's readout in shallow water. Having the side finder is nice not sure I would spend the extra on the color screen just for tubing. I was hoping to use it on the ice as well since I sold my other portable finder with my boat this spring. If we get out in October with the tubes as planned you can check it out MR Goob..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Have one now, that is what I use on the tube. Decent unit very portable for the scadden not sure I trust it's readout in shallow water. Having the side finder is nice not sure I would spend the extra on the color screen just for tubing. I was hoping to use it on the ice as well since I sold my other portable finder with my boat this spring. If we get out in October with the tubes as planned you can check it out MR Goob..


Thanks man.

Unreliable sources say they have planted 14 trillion fish in that lake in the past 3 years. But no one can catch any of any size there this summer. What's up with that?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Been looking at these myself...
Still doing some research and reading reviews...

http://www.portablefishfinderreviews.com/humminbird-140c-fishin-buddy-portable-fish-finder-review/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks Still


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

i have the 130 it works just fine on the ice never used it on the tube or boat. It works well until it gets cold then it stops working, so i have to set up the tent and little buddy to keep it working if i have not already. For the ice i would make a bracket to hold it the bucket does not work that good unless you have lots of weight in it and it is clumsy to move around with an auger if you are like me and drill lots of holes to find the fish. I have been using mine for 3 years and would not hit the hard deck without it. I got sick of buying batteries for it i would get 2.5 days out of new ones so i cut the wires and sodered some longer ones to it so i can hook it up to a 6 volt battery that i took out of my lucky duck so i can recharge it. the 12 volt wont work it has a safety to keep it from getting that much voltage i also have a 1 amp fuse in the line. ill post some pics later tonight before i go to bed so you can see what i have done i wish i would have done this long ago i can move it hole to hole easy. Its so cool to have the solid line across your screen and then see a fish come form the bottom and check your spoon then give alittle jig and fish on


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

i used a wire nut to connect three wires so i can use aa batteries or the 6 volt battery. The bracket is screwed into the wood which makes a great handle.


----------

